# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  New fire belly toad tank what plants should i add?

## A3Sneezer

I have a 40 gallon breeder tank tank with a screen top.I know that I can put a lot of them in there but I only want to put two. :Frog Smile:  :Frog Smile: .
I want to have live plants on the land  and in the water. Suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I have never owned an amphibian or reptile before but I have read all the books and websites I can find about fire bellied toads.When the tank is cycled I am getting to young fire belly's from a friend who breeds them.THANKS FOR THE HELP!!! :Smile:

----------


## s6t6nic6l

so you are going to give your two toads an actual decent size enclosure for them to utilise, what a refreshing post. 

makes a change from reading the "how many toads can I put in this totally inadequate sized tank" threads and actually seeing suggestions too!.

the anubias is one very useful plant for the pool/water section as they can use it to rest on the broad leaves or to shade under plus it will cover a large area as it grows. most household plants can be used on the land too but just check that it is not an irritant type. ivy is a good choice for covering/spreading around the enclosure.

I for one will look forward to this worthwhile build thread and with having a reason to comment/suggest/ear-bash on too  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

good luck with this venture

----------

A3Sneezer

----------


## privet01

ditto and kudos on giving them more space.  I feel bad enough for having two in a ten gallon aquarium and sometimes think I'm no better than those people at the office that used to keep beta's in a cup of water.

I've been pondering your question too for a few months.... I've purchased a 36"x18"x18" exo terra enclosure and plan to build it out for just my two bombina's .  As far as plants, I think any that work well in a terrarium will be good.  You can google "terrarium plants" and find all sorts of opinions and suggestions.  Same thing on the water side of your tank, just google "aquarium plants".

Just be sure that the plants are not heat loving as your fb's are not.

----------

A3Sneezer

----------


## A3Sneezer

Thank you guys for the answers I am so exited and i want to give my toads the best habitat ever! :Biggrin:

----------


## Tongue Flicker

FBTs are fun little critters.. If you wanna see them more than usual then choose to use contrasting colored plants i.e. variegated plants (needs more light), pink/red leaved plants (may need acidic soil and/or trace iron in the soil) or yellow-leaved ones making sure the plants you use is not too brittle and does not have amphibian-toxic sap.

If not, regularly used conventional viv plants (ferns, broms, photos) will do just fine  :Smile: 

Congrats and welcome aboard!  :Big Grin:

----------

A3Sneezer

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> ditto and kudos on giving them more space.  I feel bad enough for having two in a ten gallon aquarium and sometimes think I'm no better than those people at the office that used to keep beta's in a cup of water.
> 
> I've been pondering your question too for a few months.... I've purchased a 36"x18"x18" exo terra enclosure and plan to build it out for just my two bombina's .  As far as plants, I think any that work well in a terrarium will be good.  You can google "terrarium plants" and find all sorts of opinions and suggestions.  Same thing on the water side of your tank, just google "aquarium plants".
> 
> Just be sure that the plants are not heat loving as your fb's are not.


 my thinking here is that when you look at the enclosures that most keep their critters in it reminds me off days past when we used to keep goldfish in a bowl and that for some reason other critter keepers have not moved past this logical/acceptable stage. the mind set with most keepers seems to be "how many vivs can I get in this space" rather than what viv will go there!!

got the exact tank for the next project for FBT's too. I had 4 in a 30" tank and after they got to adult size I wasn't happy so binned it and now waiting for space to become available to start the EXO build.

keep us posted with your own thread on this build to will ya.

sorry for the hijack, A3Sneezer

----------

A3Sneezer

----------


## A3Sneezer

Hey guys, my dad is making a wooden stand for my terrarium.when it's done I am going to start decorating and adding plants and stuff. I already have the cricket keeper and I think I know what I want to feed them. I am planning on gutloading them. Is 100% oatmeal grain, carrots,and paprika good for gutloading?

----------


## A3Sneezer

Oh yeah one other thing I want to name one of my frogs Blubby but, I do not know what to name my other one I kinda what the names to go together but I can think of anything.if you have an idea feel free to tell me. THANKS!!

----------

